
Ask HN: Social Auth in 2017. Is it still a requirement? - overcast
What are you guys supporting as far as social auth these days? Is it still pulling larger conversions than local auth? Is local auth even needed anymore?<p>For every new project I start, I generally only support Facebook&#x2F;Google and sometimes Twitter. Rarely do I ever add local authentication in the beginning, because it&#x27;s one less aspect I have to deal with.<p>What&#x27;s your experience? Does it hurt? Does it help? Do you personally use it, or do you prefer local auth?
======
rvolk
I've been thinking the same thing. I used to _start_ with Facebook or Twitter,
and now I'm actually starting with just local auth and scrapping the social
networks.

Why? I'm seeing a trend where social networks are closing or restricting their
API's (ex: Facebook, LinkedIn), and so I don't want to rely on them to run my
business.

Curious to learn what others think.

~~~
overcast
Yeh I really don't need anything from their API's except for one click easy
authentication, and sign up. Wish this was more visible!

